# Trail camera options



## bowhunter3 (Oct 29, 2008)

Im looking to buy a new trail cam. I dont wanna spend top dollar on one but i dont want a cheap one. Im looking to spend around the $80-100 range. You guys got any opinions on what you guys like? Thanks


----------



## watashe7 (Mar 8, 2012)

cameras from wildgame innovations reel good cameras at a good price i own 2 and love em .first one broke but the company replaced it no problem


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

cuddeback ambush black flash. On ebay you can get it for about $115 
Works great. I have 2 now.


----------



## Firebird19 (Dec 26, 2013)

Right now I have 7 cameras. 1 moultrie =junk, 1 cuddeback = a little better piece of junk, 1 WGI = pretty good, 1 covert = great and 3 bushnell trophy cams = excellent. Right now cabelas you can get one for 130 with a $30 mail in rebate. I know it's more then your asking but it is worth it. If not go with WGI 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## smoob2010 (Jan 19, 2011)

I have an old bushnell that's 10 years old and it was decent in the day 1 cuddeback that was hit or miss and have three wildgame innovation that I've had for 4 years and for the money they are awesome!!


----------



## mgarrett88 (Jan 17, 2007)

Have a Bushnell that I love and will never buy a wildgame innovations again. Total junk
Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Just got a Spypoint G4 w/ 2-8GB cards for 103.00 shipped. Gander Mt. , the camera itself was 79.99, also I used a 10.00 promo code. they have free shipping over 100.00.


----------



## badjedi (Apr 30, 2008)

The new Browning cameras are really good. I've been impressed with the pictures so far. Here are 3 pictures; daytime, transition and nighttime.


----------



## jc502 (Oct 8, 2002)

I have a Moultrie 880 that is the best performing cam I have owned to date. I will say my next one will be the Browning Strike Force which seems to be the best value currently in cams at $125. Check out reviews on it from various sources and I think you will be sold.


----------



## steelyfish (Mar 19, 2013)

I have had a couple different brands of cameras and my favorite this far are Bushnell cameras. I believe they are a little more than you want to spend, but as stayed above, they are on sale occasionally and are well worth the money. I can get around 4-5000 pictures on 8AA batteries (not lithium either, just Duracell). I would AVOID stealth cam. They eat batteries, tend to last only a couple years, and take average quality pictures. I have had 3 different stealth cams and will not buy another again. If you want to stay closer to $80, I would recommend looking into Moultrie it WG Innovations. They seem to be okay (although I haven't owned one). Have fun! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Some pics from my four moultre d55irxt cams


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

$90 each fair battery life on pics. Video will eat the C batteries up though. Great trigger speed


----------



## frisbee3557 (Dec 11, 2012)

After being unhappy with the Wildgame Innovations cams we've had in years past, we recently picked up a couple D-444's from Moultrie and have been very happy with them. Great battery life & trigger speed.

I've also heard very good things about the Browning Strike Force. Both can be found in your price range.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

cheap ones work ok..if it gets ripped off you're not out a bunch..


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I have had to date, about 6 stolen, I buy cheep, I really don't want to do out and strap $200 to a tree


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

Sprytle said:


> Just got a Spypoint G4 w/ 2-8GB cards for 103.00 shipped. Gander Mt. , the camera itself was 79.99, also I used a 10.00 promo code. they have free shipping over 100.00.


I'll second that, got two that are 3-4 years old and last year bought the Spypoint Eclypse 5MP BlackOut, Gander Mtn got the for $129.99 /free shipping


----------



## FireFox23 (Oct 18, 2007)

I bought two Browning Strike Force cameras this year, and I would say that they are the best cameras that I have hands down. I have been really happy with them. Great camera for the price. You can find them from $115-$130 depending on where you look. It may be more than your price range, but like I said, this camera performs really good for the price. Customer reviews online are good as well. I ordered mine from www.trailcampro.com and they give you a 2 year warranty, a free SD card, and free shipping.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

FireFox23 said:


> I bought two Browning Strike Force cameras this year, and I would say that they are the best cameras that I have hands down. I have been really happy with them. Great camera for the price. You can find them from $115-$130 depending on where you look. It may be more than your price range, but like I said, this camera performs really good for the price. Customer reviews online are good as well. I ordered mine from www.trailcampro.com and they give you a 2 year warranty, a free SD card, and free shipping.


I think I might pick one up. I have 2 different stealth cams right now and they do what I ask them to. But I'd like a good one with decent range for scouting. This might be the ticket. And for only a little more money it looks like a big update.


----------



## FireFox23 (Oct 18, 2007)

You'll be happy you did Jiggin. It's a quality camera for the price.


----------



## Birddogm33 (Nov 9, 2007)

Strike Force all the way. I have had many cameras and this one outshines the rest. nighttime pictures are top notch. As stated above, Trailcam pro is a good deal..


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

I have owned about every brand out there. After years of running 4-8 different cameras I came to the conclusion they are all junk. Trail cameras are the single worse consumer product on the market. They are all garbage. I have 3 of Don's homebrews and they are hands done the best bang for your buck. They are almost bullet proof, long battery life, and take great photos. He even repaired one that I broke for basically the cost of the parts. Can't go wrong.


----------



## Get'nLucky (Oct 30, 2011)

My bushnell stopped saving settings (after 3 years)but took aload of pictures on batteries.
My spypoint WAS awesome but then started taking red out night photos. Took phenominal pics and alot of them. However spypoint never replied to my emails about fixing it...terrible customer service.


----------



## Miller6386 (Dec 1, 2013)

I bought 2 refurbed Moultrie 55IR's last year from Amazon for like $125 I have been pretty happy with them. Take good photos... The 1 minute recovery time is my only real complaint. Get great battery life. Although I did have one of them that read 65% and the next week it was dead... The batteries had been in it for about 6 months and it had been out for most of that.... I get thousands of pictures on them with the same batteries...

Video quality is pretty rough but I bought them to take pictures.


----------

